# Portugal Residence Requirement



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

We are exploring a D7 visa and then residence in Portugal. The only snag we see is that we might not meet the 183- day requirement in the year we return to sale off real estate and related business property. We don't want to do this until we are certain we want to stay. Assuming we make the move, how does the Portuguese government know if you are in the country? Thanks


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

ElRey2020 said:


> We are exploring a D7 visa and then residence in Portugal. The only snag we see is that we might not meet the 183- day requirement in the year we return to sale off real estate and related business property. We don't want to do this until we are certain we want to stay. Assuming we make the move, how does the Portuguese government know if you are in the country? Thanks


Your Portuguese bank transactions. If there is a sudden drop in local transactions on your Portuguese debit card or credit card, it suggests you are not in Portugal.


----------

